# Oberon vs. Amazon cover



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I am a long time Kindle owner since the original. I now am getting a Kindle paper white from Santa (If I have been as nice as I think I have been). I  have always had the Oberon covers which are beyond compare. But, I have never had the Amazon fitted case for one. For those that have both which do you prefer and why? The cost isn't an issue for me per se. I love Oberon. Just seems like with the frequent updates to the Kindle I am spending more on accessories in short amounts of time. I think I will skip a skin this time though.  My Kindle keyboard isn't that old (2011) .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had an Oberon cover for my first Kindle -- the first generation which was probably twice as big and more than twice as heavy as current models.  Plus cost at least 3 times as much!   For that device, I really wanted a sturdy cover that would also look good and ameliorate some of the clunkiness of the physical design. (My opinion, only: I liked the scroll wheel but really didn't much care for the wedge shape which I know others just loved.)

But I've never gotten one since.  The next kindle I purchased was the keyboard model, when we still called them just "K3", and it was so thin and light I just felt like the Oberon would overwhelm it. So I've gone with Amazon cases since then, as I like the look. The devices fit well and, especially with the latest models, add very little bulk to the device.  Since I carry mine everywhere, that's important to me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Oberons are absolutely stunning. But that's their ONLY feature. They're extremely heavy compared to any other cover on the market and use a strap system for holding the Kindle that's the most basic out there. No built in light or adaption for a light (still a necessity for basic Kindles, though not PW models); in fact, when I had one for my K2, some lights didn't work well with it at all. Add in the price, and it's just not worth it for many people.

I bought first an inexpensive off-brand cover for my PW2. It worked well enough, and was very lightweight. Later, I ordered one of the customized Amazon branded PW2 cases. While it is a bit heavier than the generic case, it's still quite sleek, very well made, and the magnetic on/off feature works reliably, every time. While I do think it's a bit overpriced, it will absolutely last as long as the Kindle does.

Oberons are beautiful, but I'd never buy another one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The early Oberons did have a 'strapless' version that a lot of people liked . . . gave a sort of floating look to the device in the case.  BUT, you had to attach velcro to your device.  I didn't want to stick anything to the kindle AND, the sound of velcro pulling off is nearly fingernails-on-a-chalkboard for me. Anyway, I'm not sure they still do that or not . . . . .

I think there are etsy vendors that have also nice products for less money.  And Amazon now offers customization on their covers.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have had an Oberon case for every Kindle I owned (K1, K2, K3, K4, KT, KF, KF HD 8.9, KPW and KF HDX 8.9).

I love the look and feel of them as well as their protective properties. As long as you use the included bungee to hold them close, I have had various kindles survive drops from 4.5 to 5 feet onto hard wood floors and concrete without damage.

Since I suffer from epilepsy and never know when I will have my next seizure, I always close the case whenever I finish reading and set the kindle aside or get up to carry it to another room.

I just received the Oberon case for my KF HDX 8.9 last Wednesday. 

The only complaint I have about it is that the strap, bungee system makes it hard to access the power button. 

I may try to take it back out of the case and rotate it 180 degrees before putting it back in. That way the end with the power button would be in the case end where the HDX is held by bungees, which would make it easier to access.

Of course, if I do that, then the volume buttons would be hard to access. 

I should also mention that the case has no hole to allow use of the rear camera without first removing the HDX from the case.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

We have Oberon cases for most of our electronic devices.  They have held up well and I believe they protect the devices very well, especially while in transport.  I have not yet seen an HDX 8.9 case that I really like --- not that there are that many choices!  We will probably purchase another Oberon.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I love my Oberon covers.  Just got a mini for Christmas.  It wasn't a surprise so I prepared by having an Oberon Florentine cover on hand for the occasion.  As I use the mini mainly for book reading, I have it made without the wool (multiple cats), card pockets and bungee cord system.  Love it.  I have two iPads - my 1st Gen has an Oberon and my 4th Gen has the standard Apple case with the "smart" feature cover.  I don't really consider it as nice as my Oberon and manually turning the device off is not that NB a hardship to me.  It does add weight but really is no "heavier" for reading than a paper book would be.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I loved my Oberon covers but haven't had one since I got my first Fire (I'm on my third).  I don't know how they would work with the camera on the HDX Fires.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Late to the party. 

I have moved to Oberon sleeves for my Kindles. They are easy to use,  provide the protection that I want when I am not using my Kindle, and stunning to look at.

My only complaint is that the sleeve design options are limited. None of my favorites were available.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

For me there are just oberon and only that. I love it! I do take the kindle out while reading at home though at least if I am in the couch. But the feeling that my kindle is safe anywhere is amazing and nothing can compare in beauty.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> I have moved to Oberon sleeves for my Kindles. They are easy to use, provide the protection that I want when I am not using my Kindle, and stunning to look at.
> 
> My only complaint is that the sleeve design options are limited. None of my favorites were available.


And sad to say, the sleeves have disappeared completely from the Oberon site. I believe from another post here that this happened in September of 2013. Unless you know of a back door to the sleeve section, Mama. If so, please let me know.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just looked at the site and it seems that all the sleeves are gone. I bought mine for the PW2 which I got in October so the sleeves were still available then. I am not sure when they disappeared. You might try emailing them and see if they can still make one but I would be surprised if they do. 

I guess I won't be buying any more covers from Oberon. I love the sleeves. I don't want a cover any more, just a sleeve to safely store my device. Seriously bummed.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I did email them but no reply yet.  It will be interesting.  Those people do some beautiful work but they march to the beat of only one drummer.  Seems a bit hard-headed to me but to each his own.  Colors of leather I can understand.  But how the leather is cut and sewn just doesn't seem to be that big of an obstacle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup, especially when they have the plates made. I get not adding new plates but who knows. I don't know the business so I can't say.


----------

